# shooting deer in the face



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

would you do it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

NEVER!

That is one of the worst shots you can take. It has such a small margin of error. If you are off just an inch you would wound the deer and have a hard time tracking it to finish it off.

I know people will say that they are a great marksman or with good optics. But an inch is not much room, when you calculate wind, bullet drop, deer could move, etc.

So again....I would never take that shot!

Chuck


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

i agree with you, but I hope I can copy these pics of what these other people are showing on their board. and they get a kick out of it. :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Naw... just leave those pics where they are. uke:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I did once while hunting is Mississippi with 12 ga. 00 buck, she was 15 yards from me, made an awful mess, never again. uke:


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i hear alot of talk about tight groups? if your rifle can make the shot, and you are good enough to pull it off. i belive it is the best shot to make, it doesn't harm the meat or the hide. most of all it's the most humane way to kill a dear. i wouldn't do it with large calibers, but it would work just the same. you haft to make the shot, if you don't and just wound the dear it's just as bad as a gut shot, or in the throat. [/quote]


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Did it on a doe in MT @ 493yds Tuesday before Thanksgiving. In just behind the nose, out between the ears. That shot could be repeated quite often with like conditions. Flat calm, solid rest (crossed rattling antlers), calm shooter, very accurate rifle. No tree stands, corn baiters, or pickup windows. I was a mile from my truck out in some sandhills. The doe was very cooperative and stood there motionless for quite a while.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shot a doe in the head year before last. She was laying bedded and motionless. In years past it happened a number of times shooting a 22-250 when deer were running. The fast rifle always hit further forward, or I was looking at the horns.

Given the choice in the future I will pass on headshots. I have a different reason than you might think. When deer are shot in the head death is instant and includes the immediate cessation of the circulatory system. Even if you cut the throat (which normally isn't necessary with a lung and or heart shot) vast amounts of blood remain in the meat. At the opposite end of that spectrum is bow shot deer. If you ever get the chance lay steak from a bow shot deer next to a rifle shot deer. The difference is easily distinguished. Then look at a steak from a head shot animal. Have you ever laid meat out on the counter in a dish to thaw. Head shot venison looks like your marinating it in inch deep red wine.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

One took a bullet for the team. The group I was shooting at moved just at I pulled and one young deer turned right in front of the doe I was shooting at. Hit it in the lower jaw with a 100 grain Nosler ballistic tip. You guys who use BTs know how messy that was. But to answer your question I would if I could. No wast due to bullet damage. Pluse you dont have to worry about it only being wonded like what can happen with a badly placed shot or a smaller cal. The only thing is I would have a hard time shooting a deer with my .300 or any of the larger cal. guns. It would turn the head in-side-out if hit. But I do look at it as the fact of downing the deer with no loss. So you might have some blood in the box of your truck...sope and water cleans that right up. Dont get me wrong though I dont try for head shots.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Invector, clear this up for us, are you saying you'd only shoot deer in the head by accident?


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

EVERYONE THINKS THEY ARE A SWAY SNIPER...IF YOU WERE THE DEER I BET YOUD WANT IT A SURE ONE SHOT KILL GOING FOR THE HEART IS THE BEST OPTIONM FOR A HUMANE KILL I DONT CARE HOW GOOD U CLAIM TO BE IMAGINE GETTING HALF YOUR FACE BLOWN OFF...THAT WOULD SUCK


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can think of at least 3 SWAT snipers who visit the sight regularly. I am not one of them.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nor am I, but a SWAT sniper don't have anything on a Marine Sniper, they get Barrett .50 cals.

:wink: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Not unless the distance, rest, firearm and wind conditions were absolutely perfect. I have done it, but don't look for it as a regular thing. I do not seek to condemn anyone here, but I don't believe stunt shooting has any place in the game fields. Confidence in your ability with your chosen firearm must be nothing less than perfect, to attempt such a shot at long distances. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Since you have a hard time reading Horsager, what I put down was I have shot deer in the face/head before. It is not the best place to be shooting but think of it this way there is no damaged parts on the body. Pluse I did post that it is not somthing that I try and do but have had animals step infront of anther at the wrong time.

Head shot over a body shot means less damage to what your going to eat. Unless your only an antler hunter, I hunt for the food.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> The only thing is I would have a hard time shooting a deer with my .300 or any of the larger cal. guns. It would turn the head in-side-out if hit.


I can say with 100% certainty that the 223, 22-250, 243, 6mm, and 270 are far, FAR, more of a mess than the 300.

I think you wouldn't do it with your 300 because you're scared of it, don't shoot it well.

Before making a similar accusation regarding proficiency with recoil, here is a 100yd 3 shot group from my 375 H&H shooting 260gn Partitions @ 2900fps.










Lest you think that 1st group is luck, here's one from 6 years previous to the 1st.










Of course those groups apply little to field conditions, save to offer the shooter some confidence.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

OBSESSED said:


> EVERYONE THINKS THEY ARE A SWAY SNIPER...IF YOU WERE THE DEER I BET YOUD WANT IT A SURE ONE SHOT KILL GOING FOR THE HEART IS THE BEST OPTIONM FOR A HUMANE KILL I DONT CARE HOW GOOD U CLAIM TO BE IMAGINE GETTING HALF YOUR FACE BLOWN OFF...THAT WOULD SUCK


Jeez guy turn your dang caps lock off, you don't need to shout. And what the heck is a sway sniper? :-?

The ability and confidence to take a head shot is a useful thing to have in your bag of tricks. I have done it on occasion, but much prefer the heart-lung shot. I will say that conditions have to be almost perfect for me to attempt a head shot.....on a deer.

:sniper: 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i work with alot of guys from austraila, and New Zeland, they tell me you haft to shoot a 1 1/2 to 2" group at 200 meters to be able to hunt. alot of the roo shooters haft to make a head shot to sell the roo for top dollar. same goes for the kiwis i've seen countless videos of men killing hundreds of elk,red deer, roos, and pigs all head shots. if you can't make the shots you can't pay the bills. i think alot of it is know how, when you shoot alot as they do you get better, and you haft to be good to make a living. so it can be done, it is done, and many people can do it well. 
i'll do some digging and give ya'll a site to go to and see for yourselfs.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

swampfox,

Would this be good enough?










huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Huntin1, he said 1.5-2" @ 200 Meters, your group was only measured at 200 yds!!

oke: :stirpot:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yards, meters. Think it would make much of a difference?

1 1/2" to 2" I think I'd get rid of the gun, or at least find out why it was shooting so poor.  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

come on guys, how many weekend warriors you know can put 10 shots on a sheet of notebook paper at 200 meters, not to mention 2" at 200 meters. these are the same people who say you can't make alot of head shots on deer. granted i'll bet many people can do better 1.5" to 2", but on average, the everyday hunter?? i agree if you can't take a head shot don't attempt, but their are many people who can and do everyday. think of how safe hunting would be if everyone who hunted, had to put 10 shots in the end of a coke can at 218 yards, without a rest, to be able to hunt for the year. i'd haft to do alot of practice, but how many wouldn't even be able to hunt. over there hunting is not a sport, it's a job, and if your good, you get paid good. all i was trying to say to the weekend warriors, is no you don't need to take a head shot, leave that to the people who can, and know how to handle their rifle.

Hey huntin 1 nice shooting, what kind of rifle was it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

swampfox.

Yeah, I know what you were saying, just jerking yer chain. You are right though, the average guy who breaks out his deer rifle a week before season has trouble keeping shots in an 8" paper plate. However, there are some who shoot a bit more and have no problem shooting accurately.

Thanks for the compliment, the rifle is a Savage 10FP .308.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> huntin1 Posted: Sun Dec 17, 2006 8:03 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Yards, meters. Think it would make much of a difference?


Nope, but for the record you're about 17 Meters short of 200, and I'm only trying to be funny. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Swampfox, did you say 10 shots in the end of a coke can, at 218 yards, WITHOUT A REST?

I'M OUT!!!!

Wasn't it Gunny Highway that said..."A man's got to know his limitations".

Or maybe it was Harry Callahan...I can't remember, but it does look like I can't hang with your "mates".

Allow me a rest and I'll throw down with 'em, but without one, well I think I'll just watch!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Horsager,

knew you was trying to be funny, I was too. Sometimes it just don't work unless you are in person though.

By the way, awesome shooting with the 375.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i think it's with a bipod or just proped up, i made a mistake, i meant to say bench, it couldn't be free hand, i'll talk to some of them tomorrow and get back with ya'll. bottom line, they haft to shoot good.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Huntin1, you suppose that group would open to .595", that's 9% over .546, and 200meters is roughly 9% further. Maybe we'd have to find a big vacuum to shoot in to find out.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Now it's making more sense Swampfox. With a bi-pod, the hole you poured the coke out of will become the target, as proven by Huntin1.

So I'm back in!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

How well do they (the Aussie/Kiwi game killers) get paid? I might could like the job!! Would it be OK if I brought my own equipment and ammo though?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i work overseas on a drilling rig, and one guy i knew went home full time to shoot roos, he said on a real good night he could bring home $1500 Aus. dollars. back in the day, the kiwis made a killing selling meat to russia, and other exports, i've seen videos of guys shooting from a helio. ing NZ pretty amazing. Austraila has some pretty strict gun laws not like the U.S. so i think it would be hard to get one in. you can go to New Zealand and kill how ever many you want from a helio. or on foot last time a looked into it, cost about 7K all around, how do you put pics on, i have some good ones of the guy who went home to hunt. in Aus.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Horsager said:


> Huntin1, you suppose that group would open to .595", that's 9% over .546, and 200meters is roughly 9% further. Maybe we'd have to find a big vacuum to shoot in to find out.


You know, it just might, or maybe even open al the way to .6 

I wonder what it would be if I could get used to using the bench. I just can't do it though, I think I'm better laying on the ground and using the bipod.

huntin1


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Horsager said:


> How well do they (the Aussie/Kiwi game killers) get paid? I might could like the job!! Would it be OK if I brought my own equipment and ammo though?


    I can't help but think what would happen if we could do that here. How would that look at the bottom of your tax return......... OCCUPATION...............GAME KILLER.

Gives me chills.

Wonder what Diane, Chuck, and Hillary would think of that?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Now I know how you're gonna pay for that custom rifle, Swampfox. It will warm me just a little each time I fill up my truck knowing I'm helping you to get that rifle!!!!!!   

PS, You did get the same pay rate increase as your employer, didn't you?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> How would that look at the bottom of your tax return......... OCCUPATION...............GAME KILLER.


They may leave you alone, might not have to pay taxes at all!



> Wonder what Diane, Chuck, and Hillary would think of that?


I don't know what they think, but I know THEY wouldn't be coming to the house to collect the taxes.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

oh yea, same pay increase, get 25% off at the pump to. :lol:

wish they did give me that pay increase, i wouldn't haft to think so hard on what i want on that custom rifle.

i was looking for a good forum and found this one, didn't realize it was a ND outdoors forum, ya'll don't mind if a mississippi joins ya'll do ya. i need to get all the info i can, to out do the Aussies.

as soon as i can figure out how to get some pics on a site i'll show ya'll some good shots.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

As usual Horsager....GOOD POINT!

Somebody help me out here, for Swampfox. Somewhere here there is a thread that an Aussie had posted a bunch of pics with pigs and dogs, etc.

Might help to make him feel more welcome (I'm not much closer to them than you are Swampfox).

We need to keep him on our side...might get to horn in on some of that gas discount!!!!!!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/326237693

pics of roo shooting, this is the guy a knew that quit to do this for a living. he is the one on the left. [/img]


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You should post that pic to the fox/coyote forum. Maybe Brad T could build a similar carrier on the back of his pickup for predators.

Naw, never mind, his wife wouldn't let him do it.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

hey did you browse around, the one with the ***** is me. i killed them last time i was home, with my m700 .243, from where i was to the base of the tree was 200 yrds, so around 150yrds was the shot give or take a few feet.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/326469158

not for the faint of heart, first shot was the head shot, and the other was in the fork of the tree all i could see was his back.


----------

